

Tolkien and the Fairy Story (1963) - benbreen
https://www.ewtn.com/library/HOMELIBR/TOLFAIR.HTM

======
jewbacca
This seems to be missing large sections of text, beginning immediately. The
full text does not seem to be available for free to the public on the surface
web. Bummer.

~~~
RansomTime
Yes, what a shame. If anyone has a link to the complete version, I'd love to
read it

~~~
vikerman
This one seems complete :
[http://www.ewtn.com/library/HOMELIBR/TOLFAIR.TXT](http://www.ewtn.com/library/HOMELIBR/TOLFAIR.TXT)

~~~
RansomTime
Thanks!

------
smithkl42
Very interesting reading a review that has to make the case that Tolkien
should be taken seriously. And of course, he's quite right: not just that
Tolkien should be taken seriously, but that (like Hopkins and others) he
should be taken seriously (at least in part) because of the aesthetic theories
implicit in everything he wrote.

------
sago
The thing about Tolkien we cannot possibly 'get' is the novelty of fantasy in
the way he wrote it. Reading LOTR having not been immersed in the genre of
fantasy must have felt very different. The review is fascinating with its
comparisons to the Waste Land, Ulysses, and comment that it might not be a
novel at all.

In some ways Dracula or Frankenstein have the same issues. We read them as
originators of a genre, not as utterly different and unique artefacts of
culture.

It always makes me wonder about the space of genres. What other genres are
possible, waiting only for a progenitor?

